# New blood!



## BlueEyez (3 Sep 2005)

Hello everyone!   After   browsing the forum and all the sites of the government in connection with the army for a whole week, I decided to join the forum.   I am 22 years old guy and I live in Montreal.   After reading a thread on a motorcycle forum (I'm a sportbike maniac so I give a shoutout to all my fellow motorcycle lovers on this board   > ) about a soldier of my age which is in Afghanistan at present time that I realized... joining the army?!?!              

Why didn't I think about this earlier   ???     ???

 After high school, I studied a little in computer science, but I quickly realized that I did not want to pass the rest of my life in front of a computer.   Then I began my DEC in arts and letter, profile language, but I also bought a motorcycle, got an appartement, so sooner than later, i had to work a lot more to pay bills and my class attending dropped. I wasn't too sure anyway about settling for 6 more years of college/university, for a job that I wasn't even sure was for me (English teacher). So for the last 2 years I've been working for Bell Sympatico technical support and I truely hate my job and the whole Bell coorporation. We look real nice on the phone, but our job is to suck as much money out of you by selling you guys bullsh*t extra services such as weak antivirus, boring game services, and a whole lot of awful products. 

I'll be going next week to my local recruiting center to obtain additional information, but so far I've pretty much narrowed down what would interest me: Artillery soldier - Air defence, Infantry soldier, Armoured soldier. If you guys have any comment about those 3 areas, please feel free to reply, as my knowledge of the army is very limited at the moment. 

until then, take care all


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Sep 2005)

Well there is the Infantry, the armoured, the Artillery, and the combat engineers.  The Artillery would have the anti air aspect your looking for while the Infantry would also have LAV driver.  The armoured also drive big armoured vehicles.

http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/army/jobs_e.aspx

Go to NCM and look up Armoured, Infantry, and Artillery


----------



## NavComm (3 Sep 2005)

Hi BlueEyez,

Congrats on your decision to join the CF.

Just a word of advice regarding labour laws. If your employer can identify you from the statements you've made here you could be facing a rather nasty firing before you even get your first appointment at the recruiting centre.

Also, no matter what boring horrible job you do, if they are paying you to do it, you owe that employer a thing called 'loyalty'. So whether or not you like the company's practices and policy's, while still employed by them it's best to tone it down. If you want to expose some corruption, there are agencies you should take it up with before you post it on an open forum.


----------



## Fry (3 Sep 2005)

I chose armoured and air defence arty. I got air defence arty. Combat arms look interesting... you should visit your l ocal CFRC and address your needs to them.


Oh, and I know ALL of the phone/internet/satellite/cable companies are trying to scam off products on others, I used to be a telemarketer. Left the job after 2 weeks, it felt too dishonest. Why?

Selling phonedirectories to the UK at $440.00 canadian each, when you can go on their website and view the directory for free, no strings attached. Sickening!


----------



## CallOfDuty (5 Sep 2005)

Congratulations BlueEyes, on discovering the Canadian Armed Forces, and welcome to Army.ca.  I think joining the CF is one of the best things a young man like yourself could do.  My only advice to you, would be that you really take a long hard look at all the trades that interest you.  Yes combat arms is very interesting, and If I was a young single guy, I would probably have gone that way myself.  But dont forget to check out the other army trades as well.  ( and of course the Airforce and Navy trades!)
  There are so many different trades, and many of which will open up avenues for you, should you decide to leave the military one day.
     Go to the recruiting centre, take an aptitude test, see what trades are available and make a choice....apply...and sit back and wait!
   Cheers man, and good luck.
Steve


----------



## paracowboy (5 Sep 2005)

Infantry.
The other trades will still be there afer your first BE is up. Go infantry first. 

Do you like camping?


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Sep 2005)

I have to say, that if I we not a pilot (albeit an "army aviator", hu-ah) but "had" to stay in the CF, I would seriously consider Infantry or closely related professions of arms.  Why?  I thing amongst other trades/occupations, that infantry comes the closest to depending on yourself, your fellow soldiers, the exercising of leadership, and the profession of arms.  Hard to place a finger on it precisely, but I would rather do that than some of the other important yet more "supporting" vice "operator" trades. 

My 2 ¢...

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## dearryan (7 Sep 2005)

As mentioned in other posts....be sure to consider the transferability of the trade that CF is going to educate you in. Many of the trades are directly applicable to civi life while others are definitely not. Just in case you decide not to retire in the CF. As for the truth regarding the phone company...it would be an EXTRMELY hard case to fire you over. Best of luck to your career choice. Ask alot of questions of your MCC and others on this board. I did...even ones that I think were pretty dumb.  Oh ya, welcome to the forums. 

Later

Ryan


----------



## MCpl Wesite (11 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Infantry.
> The other trades will still be there afer your first BE is up. Go infantry first.
> 
> Do you like camping?



funny. Camping, hiking, hunting ? Well son have I got a trade for you.

Back to reality, take a look at what you want for the future, if you decide to leave the CF what skills would you want to bring back to the civi workplace? Infantry is a good go though, and the building block for all other trades.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Infantry.
> The other trades will still be there afer your first BE is up. Go infantry first.
> 
> Do you like camping?



Or do you like camping with the amenties? A vehicle to haul your stuff around. Stuff to include:
1) stove, as many and whatever type you wish;
2) pots and pans, see above;
3) water and fuel, in whatever quatities you wish;
4) shelter, as big as you wish to carry, as long as it's green;
5) coolers, with dry ice, (5lbs will last approx 8 days, no water or waste);
6) BBQ, as opposed to 1), this is to slow roast the sausages, steaks and shrimp;
7) SCOP kit to put over your vehicle and position in the rain (turn it in unfolded and dirty saying "This protected us for a week!!)
8) all the amenities of home. Potatoes, meat (Wild & Domestic) & some seafood.

Others will add, I'm sure.

In short...............

GO ARMOURED!


----------



## ab136 (11 Sep 2005)

Sounds like the "Holiday Inn" way of camping!


----------



## Fry (11 Sep 2005)

I'm thinking of getting an OT to armoured from AD arty, cause armoured was my first choice, and wanted 10 times more people than AD arty, but I got my 2nd choice. Real weird. Armoured still has everything that I want, and I'm going to try my best to get the OT.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (11 Sep 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Or do you like camping with the amenties? A vehicle to haul your stuff around. Stuff to include:
> 1) stove, as many and whatever type you wish;
> 2) pots and pans, see above;
> 3) water and fuel, in whatever quatities you wish;
> ...



You know us Mech infantry have all that too.


----------

